# Conister Filter



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey everyone
i'm thinking about moving to a conister filter for my 15g tank that is slowly getting heavily planted. I was considering a eheim 2213/15 or the xp2 i think its called. Any advice on what is enough or what is overkill. 

Also is buying a used filter safe? i always see them on kijiji or whatnot. 

thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Go with the 2213 or 2215 canister for a 15g. It's definitely not overkill. I have a 15 and a 20g each with a 2215 and a 10g with a 2213.

I have no experience with the Rena XP line, but I can tell you that the eheims are definitely worth it.

And yes, I have gotten eheim filters from kijiji with little or no problems before.

In terms of flow, you can always use it without the spray bar to reduce the amount of current it generates - just use it without a nozzle and the flow is much more broad and gentle. If you want current however, then go with the spray bar. I have the 2215 and 2213 set up on shortened spray bars to get even more current through the tank.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for the info. The other option is the fuval 105 or 205. 

i most just don't want to end up with a filter with way too much flow.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I would personally stay away from the fluval systems. I have used the Eheim and Rena systems and find that they are comparable in function. I have not heard too much about the Fluval series, except the term a Fluval Flood, and anything with the word flood in it isn't a good one... LOL

As flow, even if you have a high flow rate you can adjust it on the Rena systems by means of a lever on the return bar of the system. That way you can get a good canister filter and the flow you are looking for.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks, right now i have an aquaclear mini on my tank and it seems to do an alright job but something better will be nice. I figure if i'm buying a new filter it might as well get a canister of some kind. 

so i'm mostly thinkings xp1 or 2213


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I replaced an AC Mini with the 2213, and have got very good results. I trimmed the spray bar down to about 6" so it sticks to one of the side walls of the tank, and so it creates a nice current through out the whole tank.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

There's no such thing as overkill for filters.

I've had both good and bad experiences of buying used filters though (more bad than good). The critical components are usually worn out if buying used, which ends up getting replaced and part costs from Big Als aren't so cheap.

I ended up spending more than a brand new filter in some cases. 

Look at inexpensive sources for Eheims. The last one I bought from John's fish food (he brings his van to Toronto from Kitchner every 3 weeks) for $100, taxes included. This is better than sale price from Big Als (usually $99 + taxes).

If I were to buy another Eheims, I'll be buying from him.

Of course, I'd trust filters from reputable members here, if you find any sellers. 

Also, don't purchase used filter without media. Brand new media can be very expensive for Eheims, unless you're ready to put other brands.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

By the way, in 15G heavily planted you don't necessarily need more filtering.

However, I like the calm, quiet operation of Eheims in heavily planted tanks, with controlled water flow (direction/amount).

Also, you may not even have to worry about filter maintenance for many many months (beauty of overfiltering).


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks all for the help. i think at this point i'm going to buy whatever filter i do new so thats not really a worry. I guess setting up the new filter i would need to let it cycle for a while with the AC still on the tank as well right. Or is shoving the old media from the AC into the new filter enough.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Either method should work. My preference is to run both for a while (~1 month), and take out AC. That way there's no need for media swapping which can be messy.

You can also sell your AC if you don't need it. It's a popular filter so won't be a problem selling it here.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

I have both, Eheim and Rena and have not had problems with either, touch wood.

The XP's are easier to maintain because of their basket set up; the Eheims are finely built machines that do their job flawlessly. If you can afford a 2213 then get that, it will outlast the XP1.

My $0.02 anyway.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Cory_Dad said:


> I have both, Eheim and Rena and have not had problems with either, touch wood.
> 
> The XP's are easier to maintain because of their basket set up; the Eheims are finely built machines that do their job flawlessly. If you can afford a 2213 then get that, it will outlast the XP1.
> 
> My $0.02 anyway.


I concur, my 2215 has been the best investment since. My AC110 is louder than my Eheim. You over filter. I have an AC110, Eheim 2215 and for kicks, an AC50 on a 40 G breeder tank. So you should be fine.

Thats my 0.02 cents, so thats 0.04 cents towards your new filter.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

CICHthis said:


> I concur, my 2215 has been the best investment since. My AC110 is louder than my Eheim. You over filter. I have an AC110, Eheim 2215 and for kicks, an AC50 on a 40 G breeder tank. So you should be fine.
> 
> Thats my 0.02 cents, so thats 0.04 cents towards your new filter.


LOL! Damn that inflation. I have an AC20 and an AC 150 on a 10 gallon but that's just to keep the bacteria in the AC20 alive and fed until I need it for another tank.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Julian said:


> thanks all for the help. i think at this point i'm going to buy whatever filter i do new so thats not really a worry. I guess setting up the new filter i would need to let it cycle for a while with the AC still on the tank as well right. Or is shoving the old media from the AC into the new filter enough.


I just shove some of the media into the new filter, as you usually have a bit of room. Then just plug and play, and you can take the old filter off, and the new filter will accelerate the spread of bacteria throughout the new media.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

wow a canister filter on a 15G... some peoplehave way too much $$$$


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> wow a canister filter on a 15G... some peoplehave way too much $$$$


When I get my sump / overflow built for my 40 G breeder along with an AC110, I'm gonna have a Eheim 2215 on a 20 G long tank with an AC50 for water polishing.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

not to be rude but.... would it not be cheeper, easier, and way more effective to just upgrade the size of your sump to 30 gal? instead of adding all those filters to the sump? if you cant somehow pack enough media into a 20 gal sump for a 40 gal tank to keep your fish healthy your doing something seriously wrong.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Space considerations are one thing too. Some people don't have the space for a longer/taller tank.



sawman88 said:


> wow a canister filter on a 15G... some peoplehave way too much $$$$


I have one (Eheim 2213) on a 10g tank too. It just means that I try to get the best equipment IMO within my reach for my fish. Well, if it's any consolation or justification for the filter, 1, it was sitting around doing nothing, and 2, there's 4 zebra pleco fry in that 10 gallons.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> not to be rude but.... would it not be cheeper, easier, and way more effective to just upgrade the size of your sump to 30 gal? instead of adding all those filters to the sump? if you cant somehow pack enough media into a 20 gal sump for a 40 gal tank to keep your fish healthy your doing something seriously wrong.


The 40 G breeder will have the 20 G sump and AC110 and the 20 G long tank will have the Eheim 2215 and AC50, not enough.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

what way do you think its *not enough* becuse thats pretty riduclous to say you NNNNNNNNNNEDD that much filtration. expecially on a breeding tank.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

What seems ok to me seems too much for you. To each their own. If I can afford to do what I can, how is that anyone elses business.



sawman88 said:


> what way do you think its *not enough* becuse thats pretty riduclous to say you NNNNNNNNNNEDD that much filtration. expecially on a breeding tank.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

lol if it wasnt anyones businees why would you say on a forum that your 40 gallon tank NEEDS a 20 gallon sup and thats still not enough filtration. what if someone reads it who doesnt know anything about aquariums and is like ooo shit i need to spend $200 on filters for a 40 gallon tank. i never said it was too much . just that its pointless. and definately not needed/.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Just to threadjack (and diffuse the situation) but why a sump? I thought those were used for saltwater tanks?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

although ive never used one i have done extencive research. a sump is used alot for saltwater tanks because of the large amount of gear that is sometimes needed for a saltwater tank. also alot of salt water fish and rocks. dislike current. a sump can cause very high water turn over with very little current created. but a sump really is only a really really big canister filter. you can pack a TON of media in it. and also it boosts the actual water in the aquarium AND it keeps the water levil of the tank consistant. you COULD i guess find the massivest canister filters you can find and hook them all up with the same resluts but a sump is much cheeper.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

See what you don't know is I'm planning to put another 40 G breeder tank on that sump and connect them rather than buy another Cannister filter and since I have the 20 G, why waste it when I can put it to good use. I'm using the HOB as a water polisher just for the kick of it since I have them.



sawman88 said:


> lol if it wasnt anyones businees why would you say on a forum that your 40 gallon tank NEEDS a 20 gallon sup and thats still not enough filtration. what if someone reads it who doesnt know anything about aquariums and is like ooo shit i need to spend $200 on filters for a 40 gallon tank. i never said it was too much . just that its pointless. and definately not needed/.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

well then sir 2 40 gallon tanks with a HOB filter in the sump would make alot of sence . are your tanks drilled? or did you come across some over flow boxes?


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah, the light at the end of the tunnel. I am doing the overflow. Currently waiting for hojimoe to build some for me and I'm building the sump as well.



sawman88 said:


> well then sir 2 40 gallon tanks with a HOB filter in the sump would make alot of sence . are your tanks drilled? or did you come across some over flow boxes?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

ive considered building one my self.. they seem easy enough but they just freak me out... 1 tiny mistake and your water is on the floor.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm taking a 20 G Long tank and simply dividing it into sections. Consider how much a 20 G sump is prebuilt. How much is a 20 G Long tank and some acrylic and I believe its much cheaper than a pre built sump. Just buy a pump and your in business. Just test the flow out before you attach it an run it in your tank.



sawman88 said:


> ive considered building one my self.. they seem easy enough but they just freak me out... 1 tiny mistake and your water is on the floor.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sump is quite popular in freshwater for larger systems among breeders and fish stores. I believe one of the advantage is the exposure to air, making it ideal for wet/dry biological filteration system. I've seen one 40G sump setup supporting many many tanks. 

The large sumps in saltwater systems are used as refugiums as well in addition to being a place to hide all extra equipment, so the reason for more popularity in salt water systems.


----------

